# 60 now...



## Paymaster (Sep 17, 2012)

... so I bought myself a Lifetime Sportsman's License. Pretty cool deal I think! $98.00 and I am covered for life as well as being counted as a paying license holder until I die.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 18, 2012)

Great time to do it.  I was 60 in Feburary and getting the Lifetime License was one of the first things I did. Good saving!


----------



## quacktastic (Sep 18, 2012)

I purchased one is year...any age is the right age.  I put it off for three years saying money is always tight.  It always well be...bite the bullet and save your money down the road.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to the club Pay ....


----------



## biker13 (Sep 19, 2012)

Got mine when I turned 60 as well,printed my deer harvest paper last week,remember to do that guys.Yep something else to remember,haha


----------



## slow motion (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been a Ga. resident my whole life but was wondering if you buy a lifetime license and then move out of state does it become invalid?


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 7, 2012)

It's good forever!  FOREVER! That's why I to it for my son and I.

If you buy it, and move, you're set!



slow motion said:


> I've been a Ga. resident my whole life but was wondering if you buy a lifetime license and then move out of state does it become invalid?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 7, 2012)

I could kick myself for not having bought lifetime licenses in all the states I have lived in over the years.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 8, 2012)

welcome to the over 60 club, paymaster.  don't have to buy fishing license again either. only the h i p and you just print that off.  i bought my lifetime then the next year got a handicap, tree stand fall.  im bouble covered.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> ... so I bought myself a Lifetime Sportsman's License. Pretty cool deal I think! $98.00 and I am covered for life as well as being counted as a paying license holder until I die.



Got mine several months ago. All I got to remember to do now is print harvest records and HIP permits each year.


----------



## AMBWANA (Oct 8, 2012)

*lifetme license*

Got mine two years ago next big step is getting your social security check to pay for hunting. Still can't believe i get money from govn't makes me giggle every month.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Nov 1, 2012)

slow motion said:


> I've been a Ga. resident my whole life but was wondering if you buy a lifetime license and then move out of state does it become invalid?



Nope, your still good.  I verified that with the DNR before I purchased mine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Does this cover everything that the Sportsmans License does?


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Does this cover everything that the Sportsmans License does?



it covers everything hunting / fishing but a duck stamp ...

you gonna hunt 10 more years ....if so git cha one , you need to git Kelm his for Christmas ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> it covers everything hunting / fishing but a duck stamp ...
> 
> you gonna hunt 10 more years ....if so git cha one , you need to git Kelm his for Christmas ...





Klem can get his own dadgum license! Varmint is 27 years old now!  

I`ll be gettin` my own though!!  Soon, real soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Wait a minute, he`s 25. I think...


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem can get his own dadgum license! Varmint is 27 years old now!
> 
> I`ll be gettin` my own though!!  Soon, real soon.



then you can drag yo fanny up here so I can show ya some trout fishin' spots ..


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> then you can drag yo fanny up here so I can show ya some trout fishin' spots ..





You got yourself a deal. I already get a Sportsmans License every year anyway. Make it in the spring and we`ll fish and turkey hunt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I could kick myself for not having bought lifetime licenses in all the states I have lived in over the years.



Ditto


----------



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2012)

Dang something else to look forward to in a couple years, Hey on April 13th, 2014, would 1 of you bump this back up. I'll forget by then......


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 4, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> ... so I bought myself a Lifetime Sportsman's License. Pretty cool deal I think! $98.00 and I am covered for life as well as being counted as a paying license holder until I die.



YEP I got mine last year... if ya wait till it's FREE (65) you won't be counted as a paying license holder as far as the federal funding to each state through the Pittman - Robertson act so the state gets less funding


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Bought mine 10 years ago...and it has already payed for itself. Will save me $2,500-3,000 in annual license fees by the time I'm 65...maybe more.


----------



## HillbillyJim (Nov 18, 2012)

How long did it take you all to get your license back to you?  I sent my stuff in on Oct. 2 but haven't gotten my Lifetime back yet.  I know the directions say around 60 days, but just wondered how long it took for you guys.


----------



## 1singleshot (Nov 19, 2012)

Took 2 months to get mine


----------



## HillbillyJim (Nov 21, 2012)

Got mine in the mail yesterday!  Now I can stop carrying an envelop with my application, copy of check, etc. to the stand with me.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll get mine Jan.2013.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought mine for $500 the year they came out about 11 or 12 years ago.  I did the math, and at $60 per year for the Sportsman's License, it's paid for in 9 years.  I'm hunting/fishing for free in GA the rest of my life now.  I hope that's 30+ more years.  I would recommend them to anyone who loves the sport and intends to do it for a while.


----------



## oldways (Nov 27, 2012)

x2 I got mine the year they came out and now all my kids have there's, 16th birthday present from the old man.. They can hunt and fish on me.


----------



## kayaker (Nov 27, 2012)

Got mine 4 years ago.  Just moved to SC and got my lifetime here for $9.  I'm set for life in both states now.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally got here and I like it!!!!!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 28, 2012)

Grats...















On being old


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Grats...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Age has a few advantages!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 1, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Age has a few advantages!



You still got it!


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

I might have to look into that


----------

